

Thats Why No-One Will Remember Your Name - spoiledtechie
http://www.spoiledtechie.com/post/Thats-Why-No-One-Will-Remember-Your-Name.aspx

======
Allocator2008
History remembers the risk takers more or less. Even if you fail, lose, are
dead wrong, etc., if you have dared or risked greatly you will be remembered
for that.

Fred Hoyle might have been "wrong" about steady state theory, in that the
standard big bang model seems to match observation better, but it was a damn
cool model in its hey day nevertheless, and Hoyle is rightfully remembered for
that.

So I think it is not so much about being right or wrong or winning or losing
but more just attempting. History recalls those who attempt and then fail or
are proved wrong. History will not recall those who never even try great
things.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Thats an awesome thought and observation.

